# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Alex the OSHY Biak red neo

## Sauzo

So the little red neo finally got here. I went to the hub to pick him up and was my usual rude self as FedEx seems to care less about animals. The guy came walking out carrying the box almost tipped on its side so i told him "Hey there chief, wanna handle that box a little better and hold it straight up and down as there is a live animal in there" He apologized and held it better lol. Anyways. Got out to my car and opened it to make sure the snake was alive and he was fine. Got him home and opened his little tub and put it next to a perch and he slowly inspected the perch and climbed out. Talked to the breeder as he was sending me texts since he saw i signed for it and was more anxious than i was lol. He said he should shed in about 4 days from the pics i sent him. Anyways, here is Alex.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (09-28-2018),_Alicia_ (10-13-2018),Bodie (04-08-2019),_CALM Pythons_ (09-30-2018),Craiga 01453 (09-27-2018),_dakski_ (09-27-2018),_Dxw425_ (09-28-2018),_EDR_ (10-01-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-27-2018),_jmcrook_ (09-27-2018),_Jus1More_ (09-30-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-27-2018),_Starscream_ (09-27-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (09-27-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

i love the name.  :Smile:  i'm glad they made it home safe!!!

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-27-2018)

----------


## jbrumley4201

Great looking animal! Congrats on your new pickup.

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-27-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks, hopefully i can get better pics once he sheds. The little guy is curious exploring all his plants and perches.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Congrats again! He's gorgeous Sauzo! I really like your perches too.

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-27-2018)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Aw, glad he made it safely.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-27-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

So glad little Alex got there safe, such an amazing colour, can't wait to see some pics after he's settled and shed
Congrats again

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-27-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

Glad the story ended well...! I am sure you breathed a huge sigh of relief when you opened that box!!!

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-27-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Got a couple more pics of Alex. One when he was exploring and the second one is him sleeping now after travel. Showed the breeder and he was 'Now thats an interesting spot to pick'.



@Phillydubs- Yeah i opened the box when i was out at my car to check on him. He was ok and the breeder enclosed his feeding/shedding/pooping records from when he was born.

----------

_Phillydubs_ (09-28-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-27-2018),_Starscream_ (09-27-2018)

----------


## 67temp

Glad he made it safely. It's amazing how bad fedex workers treat a box that says perishable and live animal on it. I can't wait to see what he looks like after he has shed.

----------

gdawgs56 (01-17-2019),_Sauzo_ (09-27-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

Stunner Sauzo! Congrats on the new worm and glad everything turned out well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-27-2018)

----------


## dakski

Nice! Hes beautiful. Cant wait for post-shed pictures. 

So glad hes ok and got you safe and sound!

Mazel Tov and good luck with your newest addition!

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-27-2018)

----------


## SMTHook

So jealous. Beautiful snake.

----------


## Phillydubs

> Got a couple more pics of Alex. One when he was exploring and the second one is him sleeping now after travel. Showed the breeder and he was 'Now thats an interesting spot to pick'.
> 
> 
> 
> @Phillydubs- Yeah i opened the box when i was out at my car to check on him. He was ok and the breeder enclosed his feeding/shedding/pooping records from when he was born.



Thats awesome ! I love when breeders do that the guy I just got my black tail cribo from
sent the records and his first shed which I thought was super cool. 

Sounds like your boy is settling in nice and finding his spots!

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-28-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Guess Alex decided an actual perch is better than hanging on the a plant lol.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (09-28-2018),_jmcrook_ (09-28-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-28-2018),_Stearns84_ (10-10-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

That red is just so cool,just love the way they slink on the perch

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-28-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

adorable, going to be so pretty after the shed!

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-28-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Forgot to mention.....here's to hoping the gods love me and make Alex look like dad, the OSHY Biak.....breeder wants to buy it back if it does haha.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (09-30-2018),_jmcrook_ (09-29-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-30-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

SO glad he's there! He's STUNNING! Cannot wait to follow the progress of this lil' guy.

You're not helping my current dilemma of next addition lol.

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-30-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> SO glad he's there! He's STUNNING! Cannot wait to follow the progress of this lil' guy.
> 
> You're not helping my current dilemma of next addition lol.


Haha, me too. I want a Peruvian BCC but you know, these little GTPs are addictive lol. They are so easy to care for and so quiet...for the most part. When Pat is hungry, he cruises all over haha. Last night i caught him trying to squeeze the corner of the RHP with his body and climb on it lol.

----------


## Sauzo

One milestone conquered. Alex had his first meal after being here 3 days. Took a little enticing as i think he was sleeping and he is a pretty shy little guy so he just tucked his head and wanted to sleep more lol. But after rubbing it on him a couple times and him smelling it, he perked up and grabbed it. Took him a while to eat it as it was alive and he wanted to make sure it was dead and never had a live mouse before. Pat though used to just eat his pinkie mice alive as they squeaked down his gut. Felt bad but was kind of funny seeing a squeaking GTP.

----------

_jmcrook_ (09-30-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-30-2018),_Starscream_ (09-30-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

That's great he took food for you sauzo, that reds so cool

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-30-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

And now he is content lol.

----------

_jmcrook_ (09-30-2018),_Starscream_ (09-30-2018)

----------


## Jus1More

Sauzo... very nice addition! How did you make those perches? I have been looking for something like what you have. Looks kinda like bird perches??  :Smile:

----------

_Sauzo_ (10-01-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Sauzo... very nice addition! How did you make those perches? I have been looking for something like what you have. Looks kinda like bird perches??


Thaey just oak dowels from Home Depot. I just cut them to size and then dremel the ends so they dont spin if i'm using the 1/2 inch perches. Anything smaller and i have to zip tie a cross beam into it to lock them together to keep them from spinning.

----------

_Jus1More_ (10-01-2018)

----------


## KodeyEH

That is one gorgeous snake Sauzo! If you don't mind me asking, how are the rod holders attached to the sides of the terrarium? With any luck I'll be picking up my first GTP sometime in November and I'm trying to figure out a good perch setup.

----------


## Sauzo

> That is one gorgeous snake Sauzo! If you don't mind me asking, how are the rod holders attached to the sides of the terrarium? With any luck I'll be picking up my first GTP sometime in November and I'm trying to figure out a good perch setup.


Thanks. I use these https://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerci...B-10/203531942 and then just dremel one side down on 1 perch side so i can slide the perches down into it on that side.

----------

KodeyEH (10-02-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Well, Alex shed. Wasnt the best shed. I had to rub a piece off the top of his head which he wasnt too thrilled about but was overall very laid back and didnt even try to bite. He just kept looking up at me lol. The breeder and I attribute this to the 2 days being in a box for shipping. He said that snake never had a shed issue. Anyways, he is nice and red now. And surprisingly, he is actually pretty friendly for a GTP.

----------

_Alicia_ (10-13-2018),_dakski_ (10-02-2018),_jmcrook_ (10-01-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> Well, Alex shed. Wasnt the best shed. I had to rub a piece off the top of his head which he wasnt too thrilled about but was overall very laid back and didnt even try to bite. He just kept looking up at me lol. The breeder and I attribute this to the 2 days being in a box for shipping. He said that snake never had a shed issue. Anyways, he is nice and red now. And surprisingly, he is actually pretty friendly for a GTP.


Dude. Woah.
That thing is unbelievable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Dude. Woah.
> That thing is unbelievable. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol thanks. I'm floored how calm he is after only 4 days. I was able to handle him with no real scare or biting. Didnt even hiss at me. After i showed the breeder the pics, he sent me a message saying "I kind of regret selling him now. He was so close to being one of my holdbacks."

----------

_dakski_ (10-02-2018),_jmcrook_ (10-01-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-02-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Alright, think Alex is trying to look cute here lol.

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-03-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-03-2018),Tessellate (10-03-2018)

----------


## zina10

Gosh, he is SOOOOOOOOOO PRETTY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have to say though, I never found that species to be all that aggressive of iffy. As long as you don't mess with them at night or once in feed mode. 

When I picked out my two at Ophiological Services I handled about 30 neonates, and only 2 tagged me. The rest were rather shy or curious. None huffed or hissed. 
My two were puppy dog tame. Easy to handle, even though I rarely did, because they seem so much more fragile then thicker bodied snakes. 
Never even a hiss out of either of them. 

I think you will be very happy with your little glow worm  :Smile:

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-03-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

That is so cute and that red !
wow mate


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## PiperPython

Holy cow that thing has such rich color! Post more!!!!!

----------


## Skyrivers

> Alright, think Alex is trying to look cute here lol.



You are not helping my addiction here!!!! LOL. Looks so amazing.

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-07-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-03-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Great looking critter Sauzo. Keep them pics comin sir.

----------


## Sauzo

And here is a new pic of Alex doing his usual thing lol

----------

_dakski_ (10-07-2018),_Dianne_ (10-07-2018),_jmcrook_ (10-07-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-07-2018),_Stearns84_ (10-10-2018),_zina10_ (10-07-2018)

----------


## alittleFREE

Man, that red on those babies never fails to amaze me.

Great pics. Thanks for sharing!

----------

_Sauzo_ (10-08-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Well Alex spent the whole night last night furiously throwing his tail all over trying to catch dinner even though he ate the night before. Then this morning he gave up and moved to the potted plant and has been sleeping under the plant all day.

----------

_dakski_ (10-11-2018),_jmcrook_ (10-11-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (10-11-2018)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Awww. He's such a cute little noodle.

----------

_Sauzo_ (10-11-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Awww. He's such a cute little noodle.


Thanks. He is and he is so forceful with wanting food. Little booger just parks himself right infront of the door on his perch and sits there half cocked with the tail flailing all over lol. Little guy was shy for the first 2 days i got him, now he is pretty bold. A lot more bold than Pat except i did catch Pat windshield wiping the cage door this morning after taking a HUGE poop. Once i cleaned it, he went back to his same spot on his perch and went to sleep lol.

----------


## dakski

Alex is a cute little guy. I am glad he's eating and thriving in your care. He had a rough outing to you.

I am very happy things are going so well for you and you are not having problems like I am having with Yafe (even if Fedex wasn't the only problem). 

Keep us posted and keep up the good work.

----------

_Sauzo_ (10-11-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Alex is a cute little guy. I am glad he's eating and thriving in your care. He had a rough outing to you.
> 
> I am very happy things are going so well for you and you are not having problems like I am having with Yafe (even if Fedex wasn't the only problem). 
> 
> Keep us posted and keep up the good work.


Thanks. I had my problems with Harley my beardie. She kind of quit using one of her back legs this sunday so i took her into my vet on tuesday. The vet did 3 xrays, a blood panel, and consultation with a reptile xray specialist as she couldnt see anything other than maybe light arthritis in Harleys leg. She isnt impacted, doesnt have eggs, her lungs look good and clear, no broken bones. Just a whole lot of fat on her lower area. This ran me $400. But the bottom line is pretty much Harley is WAY overweight. A normal beardie her size should weigh about 400 grams. She weighed in at 718 grams and that was completely empty. The vet kept telling me she was overweight on all her checkups but now the vet said 'NO MORE BEARDIE CANDY!!' in the form of butterworms which she LOVES. I cave for her when she jumps off her hammock and charges to me and stares up at me when i get the tub out lol. The vet said she can eat her dubias, silkworms and hornworms but i need to supplement her with more veggies and fruits which she never was a fan for even as a 6 week old baby when i got her.

----------

_dakski_ (10-11-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Thanks. I had my problems with Harley my beardie. She kind of quit using one of her back legs this sunday so i took her into my vet on tuesday. The vet did 3 xrays, a blood panel, and consultation with a reptile xray specialist as she couldnt see anything other than maybe light arthritis in Harleys leg. She isnt impacted, doesnt have eggs, her lungs look good and clear, no broken bones. Just a whole lot of fat on her lower area. This ran me $400. But the bottom line is pretty much Harley is WAY overweight. A normal beardie her size should weigh about 400 grams. She weighed in at 718 grams and that was completely empty. The vet kept telling me she was overweight on all her checkups but now the vet said 'NO MORE BEARDIE CANDY!!' in the form of butterworms which she LOVES. I cave for her when she jumps off her hammock and charges to me and stares up at me when i get the tub out lol. The vet said she can eat her dubias, silkworms and hornworms but i need to supplement her with more veggies and fruits which she never was a fan for even as a 6 week old baby when i got her.


Hey, we all do our best. Vet bills suck, but so does having a sick animal, or an animal that we are concerned about and unsure what to do. 

My old Beardie, George, died (I had to put him down) at about 11 years old, of pancreatitis. He was in pain every time he ate towards the end. He was also not a big fan of his veggies, but I was stubborn and either made him eat them with his protein (literally stuck the leafy greens in his mouth while he was chewing an insect), or held out protein for a bit until he would eat his veggies. I knew which veggies he really liked (collard greens, carrots, squash, etc) and tried to give him more of those (mixed in with other things that were good for him). He also didn't like Dubai's (he was introduced to them late in life) and I didn't feed crickets (too dirty, too much noise, and not as high in protein as Dubai - a staple along with mealworms for my geckos). So he ate more super worms then he probably should have mixed in with phoenix worms and an occasional wax or butterworm. However, between supplementation (vitamins, calcium, and proper UV light), he lived to pretty old for a Beardie. 

Do your best with Harley, but definitely get some weight off. It will help.

----------


## richardhind1972

Alex looking really good sauzo, his colour is just so cool,looks so cute just nestled in the his plant

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (10-12-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Such a lovely animal. ONE DAY...... Will just have to admire from here for now.

----------

_Sauzo_ (10-12-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Alex being antisocial 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (10-14-2018),Gio (10-14-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-14-2018),_Starscream_ (10-14-2018)

----------


## Dianne

Even antisocial hes still stunning.  :Smile:

----------

_Sauzo_ (10-14-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

A little less antisocial. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (10-14-2018),_Dianne_ (10-14-2018),_jmcrook_ (10-14-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-14-2018),_Starscream_ (10-14-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Alex being weird. How is he comfortable with his face squished. Then him poking out cause he thought food was coming. He is hungry 24/7.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (10-21-2018),Jakethesnake69 (10-20-2018),_jmcrook_ (10-20-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-21-2018),_Starscream_ (10-21-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (10-20-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Alex lounging.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-04-2018),_Dianne_ (11-03-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-04-2018),_zina10_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

Looking good man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (11-03-2018)

----------


## dakski

Handsome boy!

----------

_Sauzo_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

That colour is just so cool 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

I've caught Pat in weird sleeping positions but Alex's one today wins. Never seen a gtp sleep upside down lol.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (11-04-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-04-2018),_Starscream_ (11-05-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

That does look uncomfortable lol 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Fresh shed Alex trying to see if the phone is dinner. I almost thought she was going to go for it. She was caudal luring like crazy lol.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (11-27-2018),_dakski_ (11-27-2018),_Dianne_ (11-27-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-27-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-27-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

That colour really is just so cool, his tail looks so tiny

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (11-27-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Looking good. How is handling going?

----------

_Sauzo_ (11-27-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Looking good. How is handling going?


Thanks. She handles fine but i dont really handle either her or Pat. I take them out on their perches and sit there with them once in a blue moon and they either just sit there or look around. Only time that i have found is a bad time is when lights go out or are close. Thats when they both move to the front and assume the hunting position and become very alert. During the day, they really care less what is going on lol.

The pic is about 10 mins before the auto lights go off and both Alex and Pat were up front ready for dinner.

----------


## CALM Pythons

Theyre amazing. So Beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Alex was front and center about 5 minutes a before lights out. She has it down and was thinking the camera might be dinner.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (01-06-2019),Gio (01-06-2019),_jmcrook_ (01-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-06-2019),_zina10_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

His colour is just so cool

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## Gio

> Alex was front and center about 5 minutes a before lights out. She has it down and was thinking the camera might be dinner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That's a really nice photo and an awesome species to keep.

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Hubba hubba! Amazing critter.

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## Sauzo

Alex was all crazy tonight. Guy has a serious feeding response. Thought he was going to take a shot at the camera. He starting to get some black spackling. Let's hope he develops more.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (04-08-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-08-2019),Gio (04-13-2019),_jmcrook_ (04-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-13-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking really. Great sauzo

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-10-2019)

----------


## PiperPython

I cannot WAIT to see this guy change.  Do you have instagram?

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-19-2019)

----------


## Gio

> Alex was all crazy tonight. Guy has a serious feeding response. Thought he was going to take a shot at the camera. He starting to get some black spackling. Let's hope he develops more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I'm a big fan.

Beautiful display animal.

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-20-2019),_Sauzo_ (04-19-2019)

----------


## Sauzo

> I cannot WAIT to see this guy change.  Do you have instagram?


Nope. I only go as far as FB lol.

----------


## Jellybeans

Yep I think that's probably my dream snake maybe one day when I get more financially stable I will check into getting a little baby

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-20-2019)

----------


## Sauzo

Alex is changing faster than Pat. He is also getting some nice peppering going on.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (05-20-2019),*Bogertophis* (01-01-2020),_Dianne_ (05-20-2019),_jmcrook_ (05-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-20-2019)

----------


## Sauzo

And heres Alex. He is changing a lot faster than Pat. 
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-01-2020),Gio (09-22-2019),_jmcrook_ (09-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-23-2019),_Starscream_ (09-23-2019)

----------


## Sauzo

New Years update for Alex!!! Looks like Alex is a he.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-01-2020),_dakski_ (01-02-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-01-2020),SMTHook (01-02-2020),_Starscream_ (01-02-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Wow, he's gorgeous!  What colors!

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-01-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Wow he looks great 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-01-2020)

----------

